# Yarn weight exchanges



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

In the past week or so, someone posted an info chart about yarn substitutions, i.e., how many strands of #4 worsted weight, or #2 fingering, equal #6 bulky, etc. I thought I downloaded this information but now I can't find it, nor did I find it while doing a search on KP. Can someone help me?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

soneka said:


> In the past week or so, someone posted an info chart about yarn substitutions, i.e., how many strands of #4 worsted weight, or #2 fingering, equal #6 bulky, etc. I thought I downloaded this information but now I can't find it, nor did I find it while doing a search on KP. Can someone help me?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> soneka said:
> 
> 
> > In the past week or so, someone posted an info chart about yarn substitutions, i.e., how many strands of #4 worsted weight, or #2 fingering, equal #6 bulky, etc. I thought I downloaded this information but now I can't find it, nor did I find it while doing a search on KP. Can someone help me?


This is not it. The chart you sent shows what needles or hooks to use with what weight yarn. I'm looking for YARN exchanges - what can I use to make up a bulky yarn, etc.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

These both have useful information. Hope it helps.

http://www.knittingbrain.com/yarns.php

http://www.fiber2yarn.com/catalog.php?category=*Questions


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

These both have useful information. Hope it helps.

http://www.knittingbrain.com/yarns.php

http://www.fiber2yarn.com/catalog.php?category=*Questions

Repeated post. Where's the delete button when you want it?

:hunf:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Baby or Fingering = 2 strands of lace weight
Sport = 2 strands fingering
DK- Worsted = 2-3 strands of sport
Bulky = 2 strands of worsted
Chunky = 3-4 strands of worsted
This is meant to be only a guide line. Gauge swatches will help obtain the correct gauge.



soneka said:


> In the past week or so, someone posted an info chart about yarn substitutions, i.e., how many strands of #4 worsted weight, or #2 fingering, equal #6 bulky, etc. I thought I downloaded this information but now I can't find it, nor did I find it while doing a search on KP. Can someone help me?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Baby or Fingering = 2 strands of lace weight
> Sport = 2 strands fingering
> DK- Worsted = 2-3 strands of sport
> Bulky = 2 strands of worsted
> ...


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

soneka said:


> In the past week or so, someone posted an info chart about yarn substitutions, i.e., how many strands of #4 worsted weight, or #2 fingering, equal #6 bulky, etc. I thought I downloaded this information but now I can't find it, nor did I find it while doing a search on KP. Can someone help me?


soneka I think this might be what you are talking about:

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/discontinued-yarn

We have received numerous requests to help match the older, discontinued yarns in the vintage patterns. The website, Vintage Knits, that originally compiled and published charts of the discontinued yarns is no longer active. We found the charts in interent archives and have republished the charts here.

When trying to determine which yarn to substitute, check to see if your vintage yarn is found on one of these Discontinued

Yarn Charts:
Light Weight Yarns
Medium Weight Yarns
Heavy Weight Yarns
Bulky Weight Yarns
Extra Bulky Weight Yarns

Following are yarn charts specific to manufacturers:
Star Yarns: Includes American Threads, Star Yarns and Dawn Yarns
Columbia Yarns: Yarns produced by James Lees & Sons in the 1930s to 1040s


----------



## TaliaB5 (Feb 16, 2013)

Im making a sweater for a friends baby. The pattern calls for a light weight yarn (3) but I want to use a medium weight yarn (4) can you give me some pointers on this??


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Using a medium weight, for a pattern written for a light wieght probably will not work out. Try the gauge out, but most likely even if you get the gauge to work out, the resulting fabric may be too heavy. If you have your heart set on this pattern I would suggest you give up the medium weight yarn and get the light weight called for, or find another pattern which is written for the medium weight yarn you have. Sorry but changing gauge in patterns can be tricky.



TaliaB5 said:


> Im making a sweater for a friends baby. The pattern calls for a light weight yarn (3) but I want to use a medium weight yarn (4) can you give me some pointers on this??


----------



## sdombro (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to have, thank you for posting.



TXann said:


> soneka I think this might be what you are talking about:
> 
> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/discontinued-yarn


----------

